# We have kits!!!!



## woodleighcreek (Nov 25, 2011)

After 4 months of trying (and failing) to breed at least 4 different does, one finally took and we now have kits! There are four (one is possibly a peanut.) I am not at home right now, so I had to have my mom count, but I will get pictures tomorrow and update on the colors. I am so excited! I have another doe due on december 3rd, one due on the 13th, and one due on the 23rd.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 25, 2011)

Good luck w/ your new babies, and congrats!

We had bad luck w/ all the does bred in summer, I think it was just too stinking hot.  Hopefully the others will do well, too.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 26, 2011)

Congratulations on the kits!   

K


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 27, 2011)

congrats


----------



## oneacrefarm (Dec 1, 2011)

Congrats! I finally have some does that caught and will be getting kits in the next week or so.....Exciting, isn't it?


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 2, 2011)

Congrads!!!!

Enjoy the cute little fuzziness!!!  PHOTOS!!


----------

